# my first wilderness shelter



## deleted17310 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey so I threw this up on night when the temp was gonna be about 20 degrees. I slept comfy and had fun making it also had a full sheet bark door not pictured


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome... looks like something I built once at a week long outdoor wilderness trip as a you'th. 

You know, just a question that crossed my mind, if a person is camping in an enclosed earth/based shelter like the one shown or otherwise... are you less likely to be bothered by large predators like bears or wolves? 

I mean does dirt leaves and mud conceal you better... maybe by scent??


----------



## creature (Apr 10, 2018)

don't conceal.
warn.

1) the scent of burning, without food.
2) gasoline.
3) gunpowder (or ground up fireworks)
4) habenero or other cheap capsicum intense dispersates around your site.
5) burnt heavy mechanical (not food or hdpe food plastic!!!) petroleum based products.

gunpowder may be best.
my 0.02

ordered as per common sense & availability.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 11, 2018)

Odin said:


> Awesome... looks like something I built once at a week long outdoor wilderness trip as a you'th.
> 
> You know, just a question that crossed my mind, if a person is camping in an enclosed earth/based shelter like the one shown or otherwise... are you less likely to be bothered by large predators like bears or wolves?
> 
> I mean does dirt leaves and mud conceal you better... maybe by scent??


I don't think I was in danger of large predators this was on Penn state land so I think the woods are frequently walked but not a place where animals would find campers with food to raid


----------



## Dorkimus Prime (May 5, 2018)

What did you use to keep warm at night? Did you have a blanket or just the clothes on your back?


----------



## Drengor (May 5, 2018)

Great job! What's the thought process behind doing something like this over bringing a lightweight tarp and some rope to get a quick solid shelter that you can later bolster with those same natural materials? I'm keen on making multiple shelters around


----------



## deleted17310 (May 6, 2018)

Dorkimus Prime said:


> What did you use to keep warm at night? Did you have a blanket or just the clothes on your back?


 sleeping bag I had my sleeping bag and bivy Sack but I just got tired of waiting up with fucking frost on me and having to dry all that shit out so I put up the shelter and I'd like to make a note that it got down to 25 degrees overnight and a water bottle I had outside iced up a little bit but The Jug I had in the shelter with me did not


----------



## deleted17310 (May 6, 2018)

Drengor said:


> Great job! What's the thought process behind doing something like this over bringing a lightweight tarp and some rope to get a quick solid shelter that you can later bolster with those same natural materials? I'm keen on making multiple shelters around


 I had lost my I had lost my trusty tarp in Columbus Ohio so I didn't have one to throw the leaves over my guess would be that using a tarp with the added insulation of the leaves would be the way to go and probably help keep the bugs down although it might hold in the moisture from your breath and body more with just the leaves I was not a bit damp in there


----------

